# AT Christmas exchange



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok Ladies, here are the rules for the Christmas Exchange, it is the same as the rules as the other Christmas change in the general section. Hopefully we will get plenty of gals to sign up for this and have a good fun Christmas exchange. 

This is set up sort of like a "Secret Santa" gift exchange except for one difference.......you get to choose if you want to be anonymous or not. If you want in, you will PM me your name and address. After the first round of registrations on Nov. 21st (final day to register so that the package will get to you before Christmas is Dec 12th), I will send you the name and address of another member and you will be responsible for sending them a gift. It will be up to you if you want to tell them who it’s from or not through a card sent or PM.....Gifts can be ANYTHING you choose. There is NO set dollar amount. If you are doing well and you would like to give a $50 gift that is up to you. If you are down on your luck and can only afford to send a Hunting DVD that is ok too! By signing up you are taking a chance that what you send may be worth more than what you receive, but that is NOT what this is about. This is about archers helping archers, and it is fun to receive things from hunters in different parts of the country. We all hunt different, and last year I got a spring Turkey hunt in Kansas all I had to do was get there (I will get there maybe this spring).....

So, if you want in,

#1-PM me your name and address.
#2-I will send you the name, address and AT handle of a member
#3-you will send this member a gift for Christmas.


One HUGE thing........

ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO SEND A GIFT!! Last year we had a few people end up NOT sending a gift after they signed up. I will be doing my best to weed out these people, but if you PM me that you are in, KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SIGNING UP FOR! I will know who doesn’t send a gift, and I will haunt your PM box.

After I send you the member name you can take a look at their page and previous posts to get ideas for what they might need if you are looking to do that, or better yet, send them something you find useful that they might have not tried!! That way we can all better ourselves!

I have one more rule......No Krunchers!

One more thing, there is always a few that sign up and don’t get a gift but they send one out, that’s not right. Last year there were a few that said they would send out another gift if it got down to it and we needed someone else, so if you would want to be on that list just let me know on the pm and I will start that list now.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Man, I read this and it sounds awfully familiar! I am in!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol. Ya I stole the rules. I wanted to keep it pretty simple. I thought it would be a great idea for the ladies. Seeing how it is hard for some guys to find for women. We tried this last year with no luck. I'm hoping it will take off this year.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok gals got two people signed up. Keep em coming.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am doing the other one, might as well do this one too!!!

I'm in


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Wonderful idea:wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

not to be a downer, but I sent out a gift last year and never even got a thank you! (if i do say so myself it was a pretty good gift!)




....and i didnt even get a gift in return for that matter....


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope that it won't happen again. Truly am sorry.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I promise to send a gift, Got lots of great stuff here at the shop.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> I promise to send a gift, Got lots of great stuff here at the shop.


Hmmm....hoping AC might get drawn by XForce Girl....lol


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol you gals are funny. But ya never know.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Lots of gals signing up. Keep em coming. This is going to be fun for sure.


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sign Me UP!!! Sounds fun!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm in! Totally cool!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Im in!! PM Sent!:teeth:


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

PM sent...count me in!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be in for this one too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay count me in too!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Have lots of gals that have signed up. Keep em coming.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I would love to sign up as well, I promise I will send a gift!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Well add me to the list! This will be fun. Maybe we could start a thread for everyone involved to post their needs or interests so we can have ideas about gifts....just a thought and maybe it's been done!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

That's a cool idea. You could start one if you want.


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok ladies one more day to sign up. Then I'll be sending out names to each of ya.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I sent you a pm last night...hope you rec'd it.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep I got it. Was giving it a bit as I know someone might be late signing up.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you sent out emails yet? I haven't got one if you have...just checking


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll be doing that to day. Was waiting to see if another member was going to jump in on this. I hope she does.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wanted to give a heads up there are a couple guys that did want in on this. I didn't want to turn anyone down as it wouldn't be nice.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to get my person's handle name on here, so I can hopefully to try find something they'll like.


----------

